# Getting off CA



## jkirkb94 (Nov 4, 2004)

I have been looking at my pen insertion tool as the layers of CA keep building up on it.  Once tried to sand off the build up with little luck.  Recently a small chunk came off so I grabbed some pliers with a curved center and squeezed with light pressure as I turned the insertion tool.  More chunks came off till the tool looked almost as good a new!  Mentioned this just in case others have had the same problem.  Kirk [8D]


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 4, 2004)

Good idea !  They do get messy after a while.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 4, 2004)

From the topic, I thought maybe you were having to go to a clinic and get free, less addictive glues, like epoxy or something. []  But seriously, if you use CA a lot, get some acetone from the hardware store.  It's pretty cheap and you can get the CA off of anything it happens to stick to...including your fingers!  [8D]


----------



## jkirkb94 (Nov 4, 2004)

Lou,  I keep a bottle WITHIN reach when I use CA.  I've already glued my fingers together at uncomfortable angles already.  Once (during my earlier experience with CA) glued my finger to the blank on the lathe and my acetone was out of reach.  Barely got the finger off with skin intact. Experience is a great teacher.[]  Kirk [8D]


----------



## Daniel (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't use an insurtion tool, but I was wondering if any of you have tried waxing it. wax on the bushings and mandrel keep them from sticking. it also makes it easier to remove the build up I get on my bushings.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Nov 5, 2004)

Wax works.  I keep a broken candle handy for that purpose.  Kirk [8D]


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 5, 2004)

My insertion tool is a sharpened pencil and when the glue build up it's back to the pencil sharpener. works for me.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by jkirkb94_
> <br />Wax works.  I keep a broken candle handy for that purpose.  Kirk [8D]


----------



## wscrivens (Nov 14, 2004)

OK, I admit I'm a newbie, but what is a "Pen insertion tool"?

I've only made a couple of dozen pens so far, and I have been inserting the brass tubes into the drilled blanks by hand, with no problems.  (I have thought that maybe they should fit a little tighter, but I'm using the 7mm drill that Woodcraft sells to go along with their kits.)

If you art talking about pressing the mechanism, nib, clip into the finished pen, why is there a problem with wet CA?  I haven't been using any glue at all in that stage.

puzzled,
Walt


----------



## darbytee (Nov 14, 2004)

Walt, It's this thing. I don't use one currently, but might look into it if I were using CA to glue my tubes. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/Woodcraft/product_family.asp?family%5Fid=5196&gift=False&0=dept%2Easp%2Cdept%5Fid%3D10000%26Tree%3D%2CDepartments&1=dept%2Easp%2Cdept%5Fid%3D1056%26menu%5Fid%3D%26Tree%3D0%2CPen%20Kits&2=dept%2Easp%2Cdept%5Fid%3D2285%26menu%5Fid%3D%26Tree%3D1%2CKit%20Accessories&Gift=False&mscssid=E8E84E41F5834EE5AD68C8ACF2DBB075


----------



## wayneis (Nov 14, 2004)

It's a handy tool, it keeps me from being stuck to whatever I touch right after I insert the tube.  Could I do without it?  Ya but I don't want to. But it does not work for all of the tubes.  I've had to make up a smaller version and then on the tubes like the cap tube for the Statesman, I use the pliers that I was born with, my fingers.  Beings as I use epoxy for gluing tubes its not to bad.

Wayne


----------



## wpenm (Nov 14, 2004)

I use an insertion tool also. When the ca builds up I take a sharp box cutter and just scrape it off. I found out about acetone the hard way. It was the only thing I could find at the time. 
Garry


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 14, 2004)

I use a 3/16" nail set for an insertion tool . Due to the taper at the top I simply just insert it down until the taper meets the wood and the depth is perfect , just below the surface of the blank . 
I don't use CA glue for my pens but instead use Tightbond Polyurethane glue , I find that it will fill any gaps that might be present due to slightly oversized holes . The only thing I use CA glue for is to stabilize an area of wood that is soft or "punky" especially with burls.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Nov 14, 2004)

The insertion tool is definitely the way to go.  As I mentioned earlier the pliers will get off built up CA.  Glue your finger together a couple of times and you will learn real fast how great the tools are!  Also at I use the caps to my CA to hold some of my larger brass tubes such as the Havana/El Grande or Gentlemens.  http://shop.woodcraft.com/Woodcraft/product_family.asp?family%5Fid=346&gift=False&0=dept%2Easp%2Cdept%5Fid%3D10000%26Tree%3D%2CDepartments&1=dept%2Easp%2Cdept%5Fid%3D1056%26menu%5Fid%3D%26Tree%3D0%2CPen%20Kits&2=dept%2Easp%2Cdept%5Fid%3D2287%26menu%5Fid%3D%26Tree%3D1%2CFinishing%20Accessories&Gift=False&mscssid=0AB621A0C703548D098AFB669847CE86


----------



## wscrivens (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks again, Doug for the "Simple" solution (V-blocks in hte drill jig thread).

I have had problems with the brass sleeves coming out as I am pressing the pen together.  I will give the Polyurethane glue a try.  I've also heard of folks using Gorilla Glue fot this, but it foams a lot and that sounds messy.

Walt


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 15, 2004)

Walt ,
Gorilla glue is a type of Polyurethane glue , they do foam up when they set but it isn't a big deal to remove it . The only real suggestion I can give you when using it is to make sure that you add some moisture to the wood before you put the glue on it . With most woods all I ever do is to block one end with my finger and breath through the tube and this gets enough moisture into the wood to activate the glue properly . Please refrain from using something like a Q tip to moisten the wood or you might not be able to get the tube in due to the wood expansion .


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

I cna't bring myself to shell out the money for a tapered insertion "tool"
I have been using a brass taper punch I bought at a flea market for a buck.
I tried waxing it with little success. 
THis morning after I took it out of the bottle of acetone I keep for soaking bushings etc, I was about to wax it when I spied my roll of wasx paper I keep in the shop when I'm gluing stuff up.
I tore off a strip about 1 " wide and wrapped it around the punch before I glued up the next blank.
works like a charm!
(I use CA for all my tubes, no problems)


----------



## Daniel (Nov 25, 2004)

Now ya done it Eagle,
You'll find yourself setting in your shop making little wax paper cones for everyones tube tools. mumbling to yourself how you once was a penturner. neat idea. I've always used wax paper for applying my CA finishes. with all these new uses for it my wife doesn't stand a chance of keeping any in the kitchen.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />Now ya done it Eagle,
> You'll find yourself setting in your shop making little wax paper cones for everyones tube tools. mumbling to yourself how you once was a penturner. neat idea. I've always used wax paper for applying my CA finishes. with all these new uses for it my wife doesn't stand a chance of keeping any in the kitchen.



Watch it Daniel,with praise like that I might get a modicum of credibility around here![]


----------



## Adam (Nov 27, 2004)

Luckly My Mom and sister paint their nails so i ask them to buy the 1005 acetone kind because it works better but i usaully end up "Barrowing" it and keep it in a box under my lathe

 Try it it works
Adam


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Ten bucks a gallon at Lowes.


----------

